# 3rd annual Langdon Polaris ride



## black_on_black650 (Jan 20, 2009)

The third annual Langdon Polaris ride is June 10-12 in Texarkana, tx. It's at river bend offroad park which I think is brand new. More info at riverbendoffroad.com and Facebook under river bend offroad.


----------

